# the most cnc machine used in egypt



## mohamed syam (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*very important quation for my job what is the most useing turning ,milling and drilling cnc machine in egypt ? i want to buy one for my factory and i want to know what is the most kinde use in egypt to buy one and where it made from? and if this company have maintenance service in egypt or not?



*​


----------



## mshh (14 سبتمبر 2011)

what do you want it for?


----------



## hossam1_teto (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*Epilog*

Epilog laser made in USA , i'm sales engineer in the sole agent in Egypt , Maintenance are already
for contact :0145641345 
mail: [email protected]


----------

